# Another Scheduled Chat Session



## AB^ (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello TeguTalk Staff and Members,


I think it's about time to have another scheduled chat.
So next Sunday (May 4th) at 5pm pacific/ 8 eastern time we shall chat!!!!!!!
Hope to see you there :-D


----------



## worleygurl (Apr 27, 2008)

I will be there with bells on! (if I don't have to work)

Kris


----------



## Mike (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## dorton (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll probably still be at the raliegh reptile expo, but if I can, i'll be there.


----------



## worleygurl (Apr 27, 2008)

I live in Raleigh. Is this your first time at this expo or have you been before? This will be my 3rd. The expo will be over by the time the chat is scheduled. Sunday it closes early. I want to say 5 p.m.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 27, 2008)

I just joined here so I will definately be there to introduce myself and chat with peeps.


----------



## worleygurl (Apr 27, 2008)

There is someone there most all times. Feel free to drop by whenever. I mean obviously come for the scheduled chat, but you can come now, tomorrow, next week, even next year! hehe Let me know if you need instructions on how to get there...

worley


----------



## Shannon (Apr 27, 2008)

word, thanks!


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 27, 2008)

When good for you guys?


----------



## Shannon (Apr 27, 2008)

i get off at 2 pm on this sunday...so i'll have time to be there.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 27, 2008)

this will be my first. I would love to stop by.


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 27, 2008)

aww we are coming home the 5th form wisconsin. i might be able to get on but ill have to go early to get sleep i think. ill try to make it tho.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll try to be there. That silent chat thing is still weird to me!


----------



## DZLife (Apr 28, 2008)

I may not be able to be there, as I think I already have plans to go to something called "The Flood." I guess I'll just have to wait and see what my plans end up being.


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 29, 2008)

Anytime is good for me.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 29, 2008)

What did you say Puff? All I heard was


PuffDragon said:


> I have no life.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 29, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Anytime is good for me.


Get a life!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 29, 2008)

DZLife said:


> What did you say Puff? All I heard was
> 
> 
> PuffDragon said:
> ...


Dang, you beat me to it!!!! :twisted:


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 29, 2008)

haha.

David....you have no room to talk! Mr. 1286 and counting posts!!! I think it's safe to say your on more than me!!

DZ...your hearing me through the internet? Get off the drugs son. I think Dr. Phil lives in CA...you should give him a call.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 29, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> haha.
> 
> David....you have no room to talk! Mr. 1286 and counting posts!!! I think it's safe to say your on more than me!!
> 
> DZ...your hearing me through the internet? Get off the drugs son. I think Dr. Phil lives in CA...you should give him a call.



Dr. Phil is a crock.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 29, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> haha.
> 
> David....you have no room to talk! Mr. 1286 and counting posts!!! I think it's safe to say your on more than me!!


Not in the last few months. I've been busy doing instead of talking. I'm working on balancing that now (more talking!). :mrgreen:


----------



## DZLife (Apr 29, 2008)

lol @ where this is going


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 29, 2008)

DZLife said:


> lol @ where this is going


But I'm being serious, for a change.


----------



## AB^ (May 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## COWHER (May 2, 2008)

I think I'll be there


----------



## DZLife (May 2, 2008)

Bump. 

that's not many people


----------



## VARNYARD (May 2, 2008)

When is the hot date?? :shock:


----------



## DaveDragon (May 2, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> When is the hot date?? :shock:


Sunday (May 4th) at 5pm pacific/ 8 eastern time


----------



## AB^ (May 4, 2008)

Todays the day!!!!


----------



## AB^ (May 4, 2008)

30 mins until chat starts, if you're reading this now and arent doing anything you should stop in early


----------



## ZEKE (May 4, 2008)

its less than 10 minutes till the chat starts.

get on everyone!!


----------



## PuffDragon (May 4, 2008)

OMGotz were ch4ttinz right meow


----------



## DZLife (May 5, 2008)

Sorry I couldn't make it guys.


----------



## GraphiK (Nov 14, 2009)

Crap.. missed another one. :/


----------



## chris allen (Nov 14, 2009)

I think you were about a year and a half too late, lol.


----------

